# Replacing a Sennheiser HD 280 Pro cable



## MobsterOO7

Hey all, I'm going to need the knowledge of the resident DIY audiophiles for this.

 I am sick of my headphone's coiled cord, to be polite: it pisses me off.





 Sennheiser made a great decision in designing this headphone set to be repairable by making certain parts easy to replace. What I want to do is replace the coiled headphone cord with a straight headphone cord.





 This is the end of the default cord that plugs into the inside of the set.

 I'm seriously considering making a new cable from scratch, some of those recable jobs in the gallery thread look very nice. But when I try to navigate these websites I realize _I have no idea what I should be looking for_. I also have no idea where to look. I imagine I will need some cable and a connector, and if I'm feeling really adventurous I'd like to try and put some kind of tangle preventing sleeving over the whole thing.

 Thank you for your help!


----------



## tpc41

Here is what i did a few years back to mine. Installed a mini xlr into the cup and made a detachable cable with canare star quad. Probably cost be about $35 and a few hours of time.


----------



## bobfig

i did my hd555 and they have the same type of connector inside the headphone. just find out what each pin is and solder to it like i did. if i remember the left and right channels were red and white and the other 2 are ground. and they have them cady corner to each other.
 here is what i did.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/mak...6/#post5734438


----------



## MobsterOO7

I read through the tutorial on making an Interconnect, and based on that I've gone and queued up these for purchase to re-cord my HD280 Pros.

 Canare L-4E6S Star Quad Microphone cable
http://www.markertek.com/Cables-Conn...-4E6S-BK.xhtml
 Switchcraft 3.5mm right angle stereo plugs
Switchcraft Corporation Switchcraft 3.5mm Right Angle Stereo Plugs 3.5mm Adapters at Markertek.com

 Will this make an adequate replacement cable for my headphones? What about the sleeving? I'm not sure what thickness to get with that kind of cable. 

 Any tips or advice would be welcome.


----------



## bobfig

those look like grate choices there. for sleeving look for "techflex easy cut" its a tightly woven sleeving that looks good. it only comes in gray and black so if you want any special color PET sleeving will do. for size im not so sure, but 1/4" 3/8" should do.


----------



## MobsterOO7

1/2" to 1/4" Adhesive on the inside Heatshrink
https://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=HA#
 1/4" Techflex Clean Cut Black Cable Sleeving
https://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=CCP

 Alright I think I have what I need as far as sleeving and heatshrink. I'm kind of worried because I have no idea how big the StarQuad cable actually is. Canare's site says 21 gauge but that is most likely for the wires inside the cable. Does anybody reading this know how thick this StarQuad cable is that I'm getting? At least tell me if heatshrink that goes down to 1/4" will be sufficient, if the cable is smaller than that I'm gonna be up a creek.

 Also I'm wondering if anybody has some advice on the stopper thing on my current cable, the thing that keeps the cord from getting pulled out. I've been trying to think of a method that isn't just hot glue because that seems like it might not work very well to me.

 I hope to make the cable about 10' long, otherwise I might as well keep the coiled cable.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MobsterOO7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1/4" Techflex Clean Cut Black Cable Sleeving
https://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=CCP_

 

Some sez that nylon multifilament sleeve is softer and less microphonic than PET monofilament.


----------



## MobsterOO7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sebhelyesfarku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some sez that nylon multifilament sleeve is softer and less microphonic than PET monofilament._

 

And by microphonic you mean the phenomenon when wearing IEMs and I can "hear" my shirt, right?

 If that's what you meant that, then thank you very much. I am not a fan of that at all. Also, softer is always better; thanks!

 I've changed the sleeving to that Nylon Multifilament stuff still 1/4"
https://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=NM#


----------



## MobsterOO7

Quick question: I've been searching around for a jack like this with an included adapter. If you can't tell from the picture below, the 1/8" jack has screws on it for the 1/4" jack.




 Can I buy this at one of these at one of these DIY sites? A right angle plug like this or a straight plug like this would be best.

 Thanks for all your help so far!


----------



## reginaldnugroho

HHopefully this thread is still active...

 I have a 280 pro that I believe needs a recable (left driver dead) But opening the housing of the left driver is very nerve wrecking for me as it is my first time and I've tried to pull out the casing and it didnt budge...
 can some advise me how to safely open the left driver unit so I can recable it..


----------

